# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Xin hỏi!

## watashi_82

Mình đang muốn mua một hệ thống hàn tự động có thể hàn đắp vật thể tròn. nếu có bán lại cho mình.

----------


## Longphan

Nếu anh ở SG có thể liên hệ cậu này chuyên về robot hàn.
Hiện tại cậu này đã làm việc với các cty chuyên hàn sườn xe đạp bằng robot.
https://www.facebook.com/tplus1711

----------

datcnc01

----------

